
“We've been breached” – Inside the Equifax hack - nikcub
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/ve-breached-inside-equifax-hack-120400074.html
======
vectorEQ
its funny how the article states that it's probarbly state sponsored due to
the nature / complexity of the attack, but notes before it was possible to
login to systems using admin/admin credentials >.> my brain hurts. if
admin/admin was in place somewhere, then clearly there were no good
procedures, no monitoring atall, no testing of their own infra in any good
way. how then can u conclude it was complicated or difficult to attack it. 12
year olds could have made off with the data ffs >.> but sure, blame APT,
CYBER, RUSSIA, TRUMP, <INSERT MOAR CYBER>

